# glasses



## lugnut00 (Dec 29, 2009)

i've been strictly bowhunting for 11 years now and as time is constantly kicking my butt, i now have to wear glasses:mg:

not that big of a deal, until you try and shoot a bow with them on. the way i line up on my sights is to look right across the bridge of my nose. with glasses that puts me looking right at the frame of the lens. if i turn my head more to see through the lens it's very (not natural feeling).

anyone else ever have this problem? or know of a way to get through this? contacts maybe?

i don't have to wear the glasses to shoot but man i can sure see a lot better with them though. i was kind of suprised how ugly i really am now that i can see:laugh:


----------



## runnin rebels (Dec 16, 2009)

I just got glasses too and am trying to work it out...need to change my anchor point.


----------



## Outdoor Sooner (Dec 9, 2009)

It's an ongoing problem for me. One problem is that I'm right handed and left eyed. I haven't gone to the patch but that's my next step. I have the same problem with the frame but almost everyone I ask they say it's not a problem for them. Maybe we're the only two with problem! I need glasses to see deer at a distance. While they're coming into me I have to either take my glasses off or pull them down low on my nose so as to not look through them. This kind of movement sure doesn't help my odds.


----------



## Yukon Mike (Dec 12, 2009)

I also have started wearing glasses and I have to ensure that my glasses are high on the bridge of my nose this ensures that I'm looking thru my glasses and not over the top. This works for me.


----------



## wags2 (Jan 26, 2009)

I have been shooting with glasses for about 20 years now and have not had to many issues. I did have to lower my anchor a bit which helped a lot. I anchor lower under my chin instead of at the corner of my mouth. I still able to get my nose on the string and I also still use a kisser. If I don't anchor low I look through the edge of glasses and they are no use. The only real problem I have is hunting with a face mask on and my glasses fogging up, still haven't found a solution for this yet(don't want to mess with face paint).


----------



## lugnut00 (Dec 29, 2009)

hey wags, look for an anti static/ anti fogging lens cleaner for your glasses, that may help you out with the fogging issue.


i'm fairly lucky because i don't have to have glasses see clearly, it's just not as sharp without them, but i know one day i will have to shoot through glasses and would rather find a good solid fix for this early on instead of waiting until i can't see squat

are you supposed to start falling all apart at 30? LOL


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

I do wear glasses since 6 years but regular last 3 years. To resolve the problem i wear contact lents when do archery and i have a paire of other glasses in my neck for readind my sight chart. I thing it's the only way to resolve the problem.


----------

